# Detox hủy mỡ DTX Juilicee sự thật là như nào vậy các mom?



## Tran Ngoc Dieu Chi

Detox hủy mỡ DTX Juilicee sự thật là như nào vậy các mom? Thấy bảo là đốt cháy mỡ thừa từ bên trong mà tinh thần vẫn giữ được sự thư thái, da dẻ vẫn căng mướt, không bị nhăn nheo hay chảy xệ. Có chuẩn thế thật không ạ? Định tìm viên uống detox hủy mỡ xương rồng mà chưa biết loại nào an toàn hiệu quả, ko bị mệt. Mong các mom chia sẻ giúp nha?


----------



## Hoa Hồng Đỏ

ối loại đó em hổng rõ
chứ trước uống 1 loại bà chị dâu cho
xong cứ uống nước với nhịn ăn
em bị xỉu up xỉu down
vô viện 1 lần do tụt huyết áp
chưa dám mon men loại khác


----------



## FullHouse

Detox hủy mỡ DTX Juilicee sự thật là như nào vậy các mom? em cũng muốn tham khảo ah. Béo bền vững thì liệu có hiệu quả ko nhỉ? Cái thân hình nặng nề này, nghĩ ló cháng


----------



## KhuatHaAnh.hn

FullHouse nói:


> Detox hủy mỡ DTX Juilicee sự thật là như nào vậy các mom? em cũng muốn tham khảo ah. Béo bền vững thì liệu có hiệu quả ko nhỉ? Cái thân hình nặng nề này, nghĩ ló cháng



Tui đang xài Detox hủy mỡ DTX Juilicee nè, tui mua bên VinvinSkin nhoa. Xài đã gì đâu á. Giờ thì dáng thật xinh, da thật xịn rồi nè
- Ko cần nhịn ăn nhịn uống
- Có phiếu bảo hành 30 triệu đồng lận, an tâm quá còn gì
- Họ còn cam kết sản phẩm an toàn tuyệt đối, không chứa chất cấm và các thành phần gây tổn hại đến sức khoẻ của người tiêu dùng. 
- Giá chỉ bằng 1 nửa nhưng hiệu quả khử mỡ cao gấp 10 lần so với các dòng kẹo hay thạch giảm cân
Must buy nha các mom ơi


----------



## Nguyễn Thanh Tâm

Hoa Hồng Đỏ nói:


> ối loại đó em hổng rõ
> chứ trước uống 1 loại bà chị dâu cho
> xong cứ uống nước với nhịn ăn
> em bị xỉu up xỉu down
> vô viện 1 lần do tụt huyết áp
> chưa dám mon men loại khác



Mẹ nó phải cắt giảm dần chứ đừng nhịn ạ, cái nữa là kết hợp chế độ ăn uống cùng chế độ luyện tập thể dục thể thao đốt mỡ nữa. Mọi cố găng đều được đền đáp xứng đáng, cố gắng lên ạ


----------



## Tran Ngoc Dieu Chi

KhuatHaAnh.hn nói:


> Tui đang xài Detox hủy mỡ DTX Juilicee nè, tui mua bên VinvinSkin nhoa. Xài đã gì đâu á. Giờ thì dáng thật xinh, da thật xịn rồi nè
> - Ko cần nhịn ăn nhịn uống
> - Có phiếu bảo hành 30 triệu đồng lận, an tâm quá còn gì
> - Họ còn cam kết sản phẩm an toàn tuyệt đối, không chứa chất cấm và các thành phần gây tổn hại đến sức khoẻ của người tiêu dùng.
> - Giá chỉ bằng 1 nửa nhưng hiệu quả khử mỡ cao gấp 10 lần so với các dòng kẹo hay thạch giảm cân
> Must buy nha các mom ơi
> View attachment 10560


Mom vẫn ăn uống lung linh như kia được luôn hả
Nghe sướng quá ha  cho em hỏi uống Detox hủy mỡ DTX Juilicee bao lâu thì thấy hiệu quả ạ? 
Và mom mua ở đâu thì hàng đảm bảo và có phiếu bảo hành như m nói ạ


----------



## ailanguoithuongem2x4x

Qtrong là không phải phương pháp giảm béo nào cũng phù hợp với tất cả mn, chắc chắn đấy, phương pháp nào cũng có ưu điểm và nhược điểm, nó có thể giúp b giảm cả chục cân cũng có thể ko có gì thay đổi với ng khác. Nên ko cần kì vọng để thất vọng quá lớn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 giảm béo là 1 hành trình dài mà nên kiên trì nhé, tìm sản phẩm và phương pháp phù hợp nhất với mình
Chúc m may mắn


----------



## Phương Trang

Tran Ngoc Dieu Chi nói:


> Detox hủy mỡ DTX Juilicee sự thật là như nào vậy các mom? Thấy bảo là đốt cháy mỡ thừa từ bên trong mà tinh thần vẫn giữ được sự thư thái, da dẻ vẫn căng mướt, không bị nhăn nheo hay chảy xệ. Có chuẩn thế thật không ạ? Định tìm viên uống detox hủy mỡ xương rồng mà chưa biết loại nào an toàn hiệu quả, ko bị mệt. Mong các mom chia sẻ giúp nha?


Vì giảm béo là 1 hành trình nên bên cạnh việc thực hiện 1 phương pháp giảm nào đó, phải quan tâm đến chế độ ăn lâu dài, ko nên chiều chuộng cái mồm quá nhưng cũng ko nên bạc đãi bản thân. 
Mình cũng thuộc dạng thích thịt (đặc biệt là thịt nướng ulatroi đam mê của mình), nhưng cố gắng cố gắng mỗi thứ bớt lại 1 ít dần dần ăn lành mạnh hơn, ko ai bắt m nhịn hoàn toàn món m thích nhưng hạn chế nó và ăn uống điều độ hàng ngày là đc 
Cộng thêm tìm sản phẩm hỗ trợ phù hợp nữa là perfect nhé. Mình đã tìm ra chân ái đời mình đó chính là detox hủy mỡ DTX Juilicee, giờ thì chuẩn dáng thật xinh, da thật đẹp. Vẫn được ăn các món mình thích mà vẫn có thể có vòng eo con kiến, thân hình đẹp, da căng mướt. Giảm cân dễ dàng, không kiêng khem, không tăng lại khi ngưng sử dụng. Giảm cảm giác thèm ăn nhưng k gây mệt mỏi hay mất nước. Giúp nhuận tràng, tăng lượng lipid chất béo và cholesterol thoát ra làm cơ thể nhẹ nhàng, không bị chướng bụng
Tham khảo thêm ở đây đi nàng Vinvin Skin


----------



## Lam Thien Anh Thy

Chế độ ăn ko cần quá khắt khe vì tốn thời gian và tốn tiền và quan trọng là k duy trì lâu dài dc thì nên bỏ sớm, mình thích kiểu người gọn gàng nhưng săn chắc( ko đô con,cũng ko mảnh mai quá) nên mình tập ngày 20-30p tuần tập 5 buổi /7 ngày ,mình cần khỉe mạnh có nhiều năng lượng nên bắt buộc mình phải thích tập luyện và thành thói quen


----------



## FullHouse

KhuatHaAnh.hn nói:


> Tui đang xài Detox hủy mỡ DTX Juilicee nè, tui mua bên VinvinSkin nhoa. Xài đã gì đâu á. Giờ thì dáng thật xinh, da thật xịn rồi nè
> - Ko cần nhịn ăn nhịn uống
> - Có phiếu bảo hành 30 triệu đồng lận, an tâm quá còn gì
> - Họ còn cam kết sản phẩm an toàn tuyệt đối, không chứa chất cấm và các thành phần gây tổn hại đến sức khoẻ của người tiêu dùng.
> - Giá chỉ bằng 1 nửa nhưng hiệu quả khử mỡ cao gấp 10 lần so với các dòng kẹo hay thạch giảm cân
> Must buy nha các mom ơi
> View attachment 10560



úi zùi nghe m nói làm em cũng háo hức quá
chắc em phải tìm hiểu thêm detox hủy mỡ DTX Juilicee này mới được, vẫn được ăn ngon mà còn giúp giảm cân ko mệt mỏi thì tuyệt vời ông mặt giời


----------



## Tran Ngoc Dieu Chi

Phương Trang nói:


> Vì giảm béo là 1 hành trình nên bên cạnh việc thực hiện 1 phương pháp giảm nào đó, phải quan tâm đến chế độ ăn lâu dài, ko nên chiều chuộng cái mồm quá nhưng cũng ko nên bạc đãi bản thân.
> Mình cũng thuộc dạng thích thịt (đặc biệt là thịt nướng ulatroi đam mê của mình), nhưng cố gắng cố gắng mỗi thứ bớt lại 1 ít dần dần ăn lành mạnh hơn, ko ai bắt m nhịn hoàn toàn món m thích nhưng hạn chế nó và ăn uống điều độ hàng ngày là đc
> Cộng thêm tìm sản phẩm hỗ trợ phù hợp nữa là perfect nhé. Mình đã tìm ra chân ái đời mình đó chính là detox hủy mỡ DTX Juilicee, giờ thì chuẩn dáng thật xinh, da thật đẹp. Vẫn được ăn các món mình thích mà vẫn có thể có vòng eo con kiến, thân hình đẹp, da căng mướt. Giảm cân dễ dàng, không kiêng khem, không tăng lại khi ngưng sử dụng. Giảm cảm giác thèm ăn nhưng k gây mệt mỏi hay mất nước. Giúp nhuận tràng, tăng lượng lipid chất béo và cholesterol thoát ra làm cơ thể nhẹ nhàng, không bị chướng bụng
> Tham khảo thêm ở đây đi nàng Vinvin Skin


Oke oke cảm ơn m nhiều ạ
Thế để em vô trang VinVin Skin để nhờ tư vấn xem dùng detox hủy mỡ DTX Juilicee như thế nào phù hợp nhất với cơ địa em
Cảm ơn cm rất nhiều


----------

